# How do you like this???



## husbandfool

Me: widowed with 3 children
Her: widowed with 2 children

Me: wife died from cancer
Her: husband committed suicide

Me: daughter #2 survives life threatening disease ... barely
daughter #1 boyfriend killed in Afghanistan

Us: constantly at odds
Me: the goat for all problems


I think it's time to fold the tents.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

Is the stress the thing that makes you want to fold the tents?

Does she out right blame you for all of the problems?

It is clear that many tragically difficult things have happened to both of you. It can take so much out of you! I feel for all that both of you have been through. Do you think that she would ever once consider looking at the problems both of you face in a way in which both of you could work together to get through it all?

I am writing in my newsletter right now how my wife and I pulled ourselves out of a tragic and stressful time of actually going through the natural miscarriage process at home without the aid of medical intervention. Tackling it together brought our differences and problems into proper perspective and we were able to strengthen our marriage and relationship... All while stopping trying to manipulate and blame each other.

I hope there is a way for your marriage to grow stronger through it all - instead of it breaking apart.


----------



## EleGirl

How long have the two of you been married?

Second marriages with children involved have a very high divorce rate

What was the length of time between both of your previous marriages and your current marriage?

With the stress of a ill child the chance of problem skyrockets. 


What exactly does she say that she blames on you?


----------

